# Per Videorecorder Bildschirm aufnhemen



## TheShape (1. August 2003)

Also hab den letzten aldi PC gekauft wo drin war hat TV karte usw... 
ich ahbe nun gehört das man das was auf dem bildschirm passiert auf videoaufnehemen kann dann wieder auf pc (das weiß ich wie) und dann schneidnen und bearbeiten! Nun stellt sich die frage wie soll ich den Videorecorder anschliessen und vorallem wie mit welchem kabel??? ich habe schon fraps und camastasia ausprobiert aber die filme laufen in schlechter quali und rcukelich und zu schnell oder zu langsam deswegen wollte ich mal nach dieser methode fragen falls jemand nochn eine bessere weiß um das aufzunehemen was auf dem bildschirm passiert wäre ich dankbar wenn er es postet
thx schonmal


----------



## kasper (1. August 2003)

Um den Bildschirm mit den Videorekorder aufnehmen zu können,braucht man eine *Grafikkarte* mit *TV-Out*


----------



## TheShape (1. August 2003)

Hab die ATI radeon 9700 tx und hab tv out blos wie soll ich das mit dem videorecorder verbinden?? was fürn Kabel brauch ich dazu?? 
soll ich vom scart vom recorder zum tv out oder vom normalen atennen kabel??? auf diese fragen hab ich keine antworten und hoffe das mir jeamnd helfen kann


----------



## TheShape (1. August 2003)

Ich hab jetzt mal anchgeschaut und liste mal auf was für anschlüsse mein pc hat wo man gebrauchen kann (wo ich glaube das man sie gebrauchen kann)

Audio ausgang Digital
TV-Out(S-Video)
TV-Out(Composite)
dann halt noch des normale tv radio antennenkabel eingang dingens
so und nun muss ich mir ein kabel basteln oder eins kaufen? und wo muss ichs am videorecorder anhscliesen scart oder antenne?? naja hoffe doch mal das mir einer helfen kann wäre ihm auf ewig dankbar


----------



## kasper (1. August 2003)

> TV-Out(S-Video)
> TV-Out(Composite)


Du brauchst ein S-Video (S-VHS) Kabel und ein Scartadapter dafür.

Statt S-Video kannst, aber auch ein Compositekabel (Cinch) nehmen, falls deine Karte wirklich dafür eine Anschluss hat. Denn normalerweise haben sie nur S-Video Anschlüsse.


----------



## TheShape (1. August 2003)

ok hab kabel von chinch zu scart hab kein aber wenn ich jetzt auf rec drücke nimmts nur flimmer auf muss ich was einstellen in windows oder wie???
muss ich es als 2ten bildschirim reinmachen oder so??


----------



## TheShape (1. August 2003)

Also hab jetzt das kabel von S-video (composite) zum videorecorder scart (dickes großes teil) dann nehm ich was auf und wenn ich es anschaue dann ist es nur geflimmer muss ich nicht irgednwo was einstellen das beim tv-out was raus kommt weil des mit dem als 2ter bildschirm amchen ging nich


----------



## kasper (1. August 2003)

Vielleicht musst du noch die Fernsehnorm Pal auswählen. Bei meiner ATI 9000 ist dafür ein Jumper auf der Karte drauf, wo man NTSC oder Pal auswählen kann.

Du müsstest mal in deiner Anleitung nachschauen wie es bei deiner Karte ist. Liegt als pdf-Datei auf der CD bei.


Oder die Bildschirmfrequenz ändern.


----------



## TheShape (1. August 2003)

ja vieleicht leigts an der frequenz 
hab den aldi pc da hab ich keine cds mitgekriegt deswegen ka??
weiß nicht wo ich auf pal umstellen könnte aber ich glaube ich muss den es auf 50herz stellen aber ich kann nur 60 oder 43 mit zeilensprung was auch immer das heißt??
deswegen bin ich gerade voll ratlos  des  muss doch irgendwie zu sdchaffen sein!
passendes kabel passender anschluss muss nur noch was software technisches sein anders kann ichs mir nicht mehr vorstellen scheiss xp grml


----------



## TheShape (1. August 2003)

weiß nich ob dirs was bringt aber hier


----------



## Erpel (1. August 2003)

Das sieht doch gut aus.
Hast du mal versucht am Videorekorder rumzuspielen, hast du da überhaupt ein Bild? Vielleicht musst du erst einstellen das er das Signal von Scart nimmt.


----------



## TheShape (1. August 2003)

Ich habe herausgefunden das der bildschirm auf 50 hz eingestellt sein muss damit es aufnimmt wegen dem Pal dingens (hab ich gehört) dabei hab ich aber jetzt ein problem ich aknn bei der normalen auswahl nicht 50 hz und wie bei dem oberen bild ist 50 hz eingestellt aber wenn ich auf übernehmen klicke kommt eine fehlermeldung siehe beides da unten:


----------



## TheShape (5. August 2003)

So ich hab ein BILD auf dem videorecorder *freu enldich wow*
aber............. ich habe nur das vertikal erweiterte bild auf videorecorder bei nvidia grakas gehts ja mit nview mit der klonoption aber ich habe ne ati raedon 9600 tx und habe nix gefunden also meine frage wie bekomme ich das gleiche bidl von emine desktopn nicht erweitert sondern geklonnt auf den videorecotrder???

und thx das ihr mir beim anshcliesen schon geholfen ahbt!!!!


----------

